# New 2.5" Rhom?



## Kwizbee (May 4, 2015)

Picked this guy up yesterday and as with many fish stores, this one was just identified as a black piranha with no further information known. One thing I can say is that he is one aggressive little piranha and fearless, as soon as I walk up to the tank he comes up to the glass and stares me down.

I would appreciate any help with a more accurate identification if possible.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks like S Rhombeus to me... hard to be any more accurate when they are so small.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yes, it's a rhom...nice elongated shape to him...nice pick up.


----------



## Kwizbee (May 4, 2015)

Thanks guys! I noticed that elongated shape too and that's what confused me a bit, the pictures of baby Rhoms Ive seen all have the same characteristics but seem shorter. Thats why its always best to ask the experts


----------

